# Looks like a SW dansil - what the **** is this?



## livinluxuriously (Nov 16, 2008)

I got this fish from my brother who is an amateur at aquatics - who could not control his 2 mbunas and 1 tang from tearing apart this guy - so I took him for rehab in my 40 gallon long tank. He's doing EXCELLENT - has a VORACIOUS appetite, and is faster than any of my other fish. I have no clue what he his. DF insists he's a peacock - I say no way.

He looks more blue in these pictures - whereas in RL he looks near-black with fire-like fins. What is he???


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Looks like a female or juvie copadichromis borleyi red fin. How big is it?


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

^Thats exactly what i was going to say.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yep... I was going to say 'he' rather looks more like a 'she'.... female red-fin borleyi. I used to have one... IMO one of the nicer looking female haps.


----------



## steve426 (Nov 23, 2008)

yup looks just like my female borelyi. If it were a male you would think there would be a little more colour by now.


----------

